# Graphtec Registration Marks & Laser Paper



## HighArts (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Shelly and im a bit of a newbie.
I recently purchased some equiptment and wondered if anyone could give me some advice on basically how to use it correctly.

I previously worked for a sign making company using vinyl but im now setting up a clothing line on my own. The Equipment i have is

• A Graphtec CE5000-60
• Oki 531DN laser Printer
• Heat Press
• Adobe Illustrator CC

My main question is if anyone can give me a guide on how to use the registration marks to cut out the designs once printed on my laser transfer film.

I have tried a few times but it does not seem to be working.
I have the cutting master 3 plugin for illustrator so when i go to file>cutting master 3>registration marks it puts 4 marks in the corners of the document but when i go to print the design it also has an option to put registration marks on which appear as circles in random places around the design so not sure which ones i should be using.

I really need to know how i would cut say 2 designs on an A4 page if possible. I cant seem to put regisration marks round both designs it just seems to be for the entire A4 page.

Any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.
Kind regards

Shelly


----------

